

The Critical Path for Two-Sided Products - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/the_critical_path_for_two_sided_products

======
maxcameron
Hey everyone, I'm the author of this article. You should read this if you're
into lean startups, customer development, or if you're building a two-sided
product/service that has both users and distinct paying customers.

